# looking for taxidermy classes



## fordpickupjaybird (Jan 12, 2010)

I wanted to take classes and learn the art of taxidemy. I was looking awhile back into the school up in alpena, but i do believe the teacher retired and has shut the place down. I was looking to take classes for fish,small mammals, deer and birds. Does anyone know a place and the cost of the class around the michgan area. I am from hartland which is around the brighton,fenton,howell area. I have already done a goose and a squirrel which the goose turned out really good and the squirell was ok. For the squirell i didnt have any of the right tools or supplies to do it but under the circumstances it turned out ok. Please let me know if anybody knows of place where i can learn the skills of the trade. Thanks jason corkins
5173048828
[email protected]


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I would start by joining the Michigan Taxidermist Association. We are having our convention in March. Register for that, then talk to all of the World class taxidermists in our State about lessons. www.michigantaxidermist.com


----------

